# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Wyniki

## Nie zarejestrowany

Leukocyty 3.87,eurocyty 4.64,mcv 100.0,rdw-sd 49.0 EOS 0.03 mezczyzna 47 lat.co oznaczaja3

----------

